# wireless or cable



## robina_80 (Nov 10, 2004)

hi just simple question for people who know about networking, whats better wireless networking or cable networking.


----------



## SFR (Nov 11, 2004)

There are a few factors to consider before making your choice.




Cable is faster and more secure.  Also, something else to consider is how far away each computer is going to be.. and if there are any walls in between the computers


If you choose cable check out the different types of cables... most likely you will want an unshielded or shielded twisted pair (UTP and STP) and Cat-5 would work perfectly.


And if you choose wireless I would not be of much help.. since I dont know the specifics on them.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Nov 11, 2004)

when wireless-n comes out it will be the #1 option. right now i recommend cabled, cuz my house has lots of walls and in my room i get a "low" connection from our wireless-g antenna. still ~400kb a sec though...sometimes more.


----------



## SFR (Nov 11, 2004)

yeah.... wireless right now is for line-of-sight kinfs of networks.... if your going room to room... it just doesnt cut it... for now...


----------



## robina_80 (Nov 11, 2004)

how fast is cable compared to wireless


----------



## 4W4K3 (Nov 11, 2004)

robina_80 said:
			
		

> how fast is cable compared to wireless



right now it's usually faster (even with an "excellent connection, b or g) but it really depends on what kind of cable and what you are transferring over what kind of network as well. as soon as 802.11n comes out though everything will change lol.


----------



## robina_80 (Nov 12, 2004)

and also their security aprently anyone with a pda can hack in ??? i know they got WEp key but still...


----------



## 4W4K3 (Nov 13, 2004)

robina_80 said:
			
		

> and also their security aprently anyone with a pda can hack in ??? i know they got WEp key but still...



a properly networked wireless connection is virtually non-hackable. same with cabled. you can't connect to our wireless router unless you've punched in the MAC adress of your card into our main computer...that requires access to admin accounts and a break-in to my dad's office, which has a motion sensor detector and "glass sensors" on the windows...lol wouldn't be worth it. even without security like that it would be pretty hard to connect to the most basic protected connections.


----------



## SFR (Nov 13, 2004)

you would be surprised what a pringles can ..can do...


.. and with the right software... ...


----------



## 4W4K3 (Nov 13, 2004)

SFR said:
			
		

> you would be surprised what a pringles can ..can do...
> 
> 
> .. and with the right software... ...



lol not following you...glitch?


----------



## SFR (Nov 13, 2004)

no..no..no...

Its not that difficult to intercept the signal from your wireless network... its what to do with it when your get it... I was talking to a professor at my school who used to work at the US Department of Defense (part of the team that created the ARPAnet for the gov) and he said they have software that can decode the information that goes through your wireless network and even with A PRINGLES CAN or any other can that is lines with aluminum... you can get right into your network...

...now he could have been full of BULL .... but the guy knows basically everything about computers AND is a professor.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Nov 13, 2004)

There probably is a way to get the signal, even if it is weak. But connecting would be denied i believe. Just reading wireless traffic could be done i bet...but actually connecting and being able to access files would be impossible for the regualr hacker. Now i don't know jack about the US Army technology or any of the Defense Department...but i don't doubt they would be able to get in. Probably remotely access main computer and switch off security/disable router features and make connection "open" to anyone in range...then all they gotta do is connect. i dunno why anyone would want to do that though...stealing it from Starbucks or somewhere like that would be easier and probably get a better conection.


----------



## SFR (Nov 13, 2004)

Oh I understand what you are saying.



As things are being transfered over the "air" is what can been read...


I agree with you, actually getting into your computer with a pringles can doesnt seem possible



lol!


----------



## Jimbob1989 (Nov 13, 2004)

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> lol not following you...glitch?



I didnt get that either, but I've not understood that much he's said since I got back anyway   

Jimbob


----------



## ZER0X (Nov 13, 2004)

Wireless: Fast, easy to connect to widespread computers, No cords, signal can get interfered
Cable: Fast, Need a hub to connect multiple computers together, You need CAT5 cords


----------



## 4W4K3 (Nov 13, 2004)

ZER0X said:
			
		

> You need CAT5 cords



CAT6e is better i believe...there's probly sumthin' out already better than that too lol.


----------



## SFR (Nov 13, 2004)

Right now applications are not able to take advantage of Cat6. Cat6 supports Gigabit Ethernet. (I think Cat5e supports only short-run gigabit ethernet) BUt if your building for the future (for example: If your building a home and want to run the cable through the walls of your home) its a good idea to use Cat6. But right now Cat5 works just fine, and is a lot less expensive.

Oh and cat7 is being developed like 1.2Ghz for full-motion video. And theres fiber-optics, which in urban setting is limited because its turning radius... it does however, work great under the atlantic ocean.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Nov 13, 2004)

SFR said:
			
		

> Right now applications are not able to take advantage of Cat6. Cat6 supports Gigabit Ethernet. (I think Cat5e supports only short-run gigabit ethernet) BUt if your building for the future (for example: If your building a home and want to run the cable through the walls of your home) its a good idea to use Cat6. But right now Cat5 works just fine, and is a lot less expensive.



you can wire your house even if it's old. We wired through the attic to each room in our house with cat5e cable, took a few days and some cutting...but now every room has internet access. i think this was b4 cat6 existed, or i would have opted for that.


----------



## SFR (Nov 13, 2004)

Most definitely... I was just giving an example to show that FOR THE FUTURE Cat6 (and now that cat7 is either around or soon-to-be around... Cat7) is the way to go. But for right now, I just added another computer to my domain... there is no need for cat6 or cat7.


----------



## double-dragon (Nov 13, 2004)

you can use a pringles tin as a wireless projector...metal inside...tall


----------



## ZER0X (Nov 14, 2004)

> CAT6e is better i believe


Yes they are, I had trouble with CAT5 on my hub so we had to use CAT5E, that cord worked much better. CAT6E is much more stabler for transfering larger files through them.


----------



## robina_80 (Nov 14, 2004)

you know, cant remember who said it but 802.11n is going to come out, i know it will be compatible with 802.11b, g networks, but if you got 802.11b, g, can you upgrade your software to run 802.11n, can anyone help me?!?. yes i am going to get wireless going to get new NIC cards and a wireless access point


----------



## geek_in_love (Nov 14, 2004)

robina, are you just try to do something within your residence or far away from it?


----------



## robina_80 (Nov 14, 2004)

going to use it in my house which has (5 bedrooms) my dad and sis are going to use laptops(sis laptop in her bedroom and dads mainly in study) me myself a desktop and maybe connect an apple mac to it aswell.
so if you get a 802.11g network now can you upgrade it later when a new network comes out or will you have to buy whole new hardware


----------



## 4W4K3 (Nov 14, 2004)

kb1ghc said:
			
		

> geee, you must have a huge house, I have my router's power turned down all the way (for security reasons)(3rd party firmware) and I can go about 200ft away, and still get a signal.



1 stroy house...pretty small actually. it just has ALOT of walls lol...kinda sucks for wireless. was thinking about buying an antenna and wiring it through attic to above my ceiling so it gets a better connection, but too $$$$ and i'm not sure if my dad would let me.


----------

